# Lesnar vs Overeem set for December 30th!!!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Brock Lesnar will return to the UFC octagon in a five-round main event Dec. 30 at MGM Grand in Las Vegas, facing newly signed former Strikeforce heavyweight champion Alistair Overeem.
> 
> "Brock is a big name, a dangerous guy, and this is a dream matchup," Overeem told The Times on Tuesday, just after signing a standard UFC fight contract in the office of Chairman Lorenzo Fertitta. "Brock's a big guy, an exciting wrestler with his takedowns.
> 
> ...


*Source: LATimes.com*

Dana has also confirmed on his twitter for any doubters out there:



> @danawhite
> Brock Lesnar vs Alistair Overeem, Friday, Dec. 30 in Las Vegas. http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2011/09/brock-lesnar-vs-alistair-overeem-ufc.html


EDIT: Finally I got to post some big news again  First! 

*UPDATE 1:*

Initial odds are dead even:



> For now, a fight between former UFC champion Brock Lesnar (5-2 MMA, 4-2 UFC) and ex-Strikeforce titleholder Alistair Overeem (35-11 MMA, 0-0 UFC) is a toss-up.
> 
> Noted MMA oddsmaker Joey Oddessa today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that he's opened the fight, which headlines a Dec. 30 event that's expected to be UFC 141, with both fighters at -115.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAjunkie.com*


*UPDATE 2:*

Ariel interviews Overeem:



> One of the most anticipated heavyweight fights in recent MMA history -- Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem -- will air live pay-per-view from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas on Dec. 30. News of the fight, as well as Overeem's new contract with the UFC, was announced Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> MMA Fighting spoke to Overeem shortly after the big news broke about his new deal with the organization, others fights that were offered to him, whether he can still fight for K-1 and what it feels like to finally sign with the UFC.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

... Yay!


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've heard this is a 5 round fight assuming it goes the distance


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy shit!

Huge huge fight (pun intended)!! My heart says Overeem and my head says Lesnar.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Huge huge fight (pun intended)!! My heart says Overeem and my head says Lesnar.


All parts of my body say Overeem mate


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> *Source: LatimesBlogs.com*
> 
> Dana has also confirmed on his twitter for any doubters out there:
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Brock!

I hope you're working on your stand-up...

.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I came. Buckets.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Woohoo!!! This might be the one fight to keep me from camping that night. I am so happy:thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This has to be the biggest fight that the UFC can make right now, not involving a title... It is huge! 

BTW - why is this fight on a friday?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a bad ass fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

@danawhite
Brock Lesnar vs Alistair Overeem, *Friday*, Dec. 30 in Las Vegas. http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/spor...ereem-ufc.html

Something we're missing here...?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> @danawhite
> Brock Lesnar vs Alistair Overeem, *Friday*, Dec. 30 in Las Vegas. http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/spor...ereem-ufc.html
> 
> Something we're missing here...?


Just noticed that as well - a friday?

UFC 140 is December 10th, could this be another FOX-show?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Either way....

*MOTHERFUCKING YES!!!!!!!*


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

who do i root for 
I guess i will be rooting for Brock though, he can pull it off.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> This has to be the biggest fight that the UFC can make right now, not involving a title... It is huge!
> 
> BTW - why is this fight on a friday?


Yes..... I was hoping for this fight. It is going to be huge. It all depends on if Lesnar can get this fight to the ground. If he can he will win via GNP. If he gets stuffed he is going to get brutalized badly.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

can be confirmed at www.facebook.com/UFC !!!!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

great news! huge news! very cool....love this fight, it tests lesnar in his weakness and reems at his, very bad style match up for both fighters...very interesting fight

i really dont know whos gonna win...im leaning torwards lesnar...but who knows, i wont bet any money on this fight and i enjoy bother fighters so i really dont care who wins:thumb02:

just want to see a good war! or a great HL reel


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I predicted this to a tee the day overeem was released, I just knew it would happen. Although am not the biggest believer of overeems hype i think he is going to destroy Brock. Even if Brock gets him down i dont think it will be enough.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ha 20 members in this thread right now. No matter who we like in this one, we can all agree


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, welcome to the UFC Reem and welcome back from having parts of your body removed Brock!

Talk about not going easy on either one!


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> All parts of my body say Overeem mate


What does your penis say?:thumbsup:


----------



## showtimeshogun (Aug 22, 2011)

Gonna be interesting to see if and how quickly Brock can get him to the ground...even then I see no way Brock wins this...a 3 rounder maybe, but in the course of 5 rounds Overreems power and experience should prevail. This fight aside, who else is already thinking of Overreem vs dos Santos/Velazquez? Props to Dana for getting this fight together though


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Fantastic news.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Winner to get a title shot i presume? Think im gonna have to take Overeem in this one.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

mo25 said:


> What does your penis say?:thumbsup:


ALL parts of my body mate 

UPDATE: Posted an article from MMAFighting in the OP for your reading pleasure 

Also, funny how the StrikeForce HW division is dying while the UFC equivalent springs back to life. Circle of life people


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy fcuk!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

According to Dana the fight is on a friday because saturday is New Year's Eve... Simple as that


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone know the situation with UFC 140? October, November, and December are gonna have multiple shows now.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! I just screamed out at my job and am dealing with the stares of confussion now. 

I really didn't want this to be Brock's first fight back but the money is too big to pass up. 

Brock has had the toughest 5 fights I think in History. Randy, Mir, Carwin, Cain....OVEREEM. Damn who has had it worse?


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, welcome back Brock, I know you've just had life saving surgery again, and we could have given you a nice tune up fight, but screw that, fight the K1 champion, go for it champ!

haha this fight is siiiiick, Reem is going to TKO him within 2mins.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

uuh... I have to change my boxers..


damn, sick fight! Dunno who to root for... Overeem maybe.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I urr umm what?

YAY

67 people viewing this thread. Anyone think this fight is interesting for MMA?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I just realized that I love Brock Lesnar.

How does that man's mind work? This is how I imagine the thought process. Doctors took out a big pice of my intestine and told me to retire... No way I should ever take a beating to my gut again... internet idiots think I'm afraid to get hit...

.... Maybe I can get a fight with the biggest strongest striker in combat sports..... yeah that's it!


this is going to look like Mur too (2)


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

After thinking some more i think lesnar could end up having the toughest start in MMA history lol

anyway, being a five round fight if lesnar can take reem down with similar ease that sonnen took anderson down he could survive the first 2 rounds, and after 2 gruling wrestling rounds with lesnar i think reem would be gassed, Also it wont be easy to put brock away with one shot, the dude seems to have a hard chin

but reem might have more power than any. Other HW...with great striking to boot, hes Also no slouch on the ground, ppl forget that...reems bjj and size could pose some problems on the ground...doesnt matter how u break it down, this fight is very unpredictable


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

If Lesnar didn't like getting hit off Cain, Overeem will be a whole other level. Overeem by brutal 1st round KO. CANT WAIT!!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, all I have to say is Hallelujah! :thumb02:

Finally, two of the biggest titans clash and right before NYE.

I'm not going to consider one bad performance from Overeem (against Werdum) weigh in on how the result would go against Brock.

Brock has scary TDs, is very physically gifted with strength and speed. I think Overeem wins this 75% of the time. Lesnar needs to take this down and fast. His only real way of victory would be GnP via Donkey Kong Country :thumb02:

If Overeem shunts off 1-2 first take downs, it's night night for Brock. He'll get lit up on his feet with combos and kicks to his legs. Then, I see Brock trying for a 3rd TD when Overeem catches him with a nice knee, clinch then Uberknee to a nast TKO finish. 

Late 1st or early second.

This is a great time to be a fan of MMA, soo many good matches coming to fruition. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

FCK YES! Both are terrible matchups for each other, which makes it so awesome. 

Overeem via TKO!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

This should be a great fight....














FOR BROCK TO STOMP ON! WAR BROCK!

Great boost for either fighter, I love it when the UFC puts on relevant fights.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

*Brock vs Reem (Dec 30)*

Just saw this on facebook. Brock vs Reem? Wow. If standing, Reem takes it and if Brock can take this to ground, he takes it. 

Couldnt provide an exact link from FB and hence attached the part of the announcement.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

wow

The rumors were true.
http://www.facebook.com/UFC/posts/10150367872341276

Looks like we're gonna have some Brock salad for new year.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Beat me to it. 

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Holy crap I can't wait to see this. Juding by how Brock responds to having punches thrown at him I say Overeem takes this one pretty handily. I love when they pit the giants against each other and am stoked that 'Reem is in the UFC.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This is probably gonna be Brock's last mma fight.
And perhaps the 1st time a fighter climbs the fence and runs away from the stadium in UFC history.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I just realized that I love Brock Lesnar.
> 
> How does that man's mind work? This is how I imagine the thought process. Doctors took out a big pice of my intestine and told me to retire... No way I should ever take a beating to my gut again... internet idiots think I'm afraid to get hit...
> 
> ...


At this point in time, Brock probably doesn't even know who Alistair Overeem is. Well obviously he knows now lol, but I doubt he's watched many of Alistair's fights.

He doesn't watch any MMA on tv, I can't imagine he knows even 5 big name fighter's from other MMA orgs.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This fight is tits.

Can't wait to see Brock breakdance to TKO again.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> *At this point in time, Brock probably doesn't even know who Alistair Overeem is*. Well obviously he knows now lol, but I doubt he's watched many of Alistair's fights.
> 
> He doesn't watch any MMA on tv, I can't imagine he knows even 5 big name fighter's from other MMA orgs.


If you believe that then Chael has a sweet real estate deal for you.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

This will not end will for Brock... holy shit if he didn't like getting punched by Cain imagine how he's going to react getting hit by Reem.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> At this point in time, Brock probably doesn't even know who Alistair Overeem is. Well obviously he knows now lol, but I doubt he's watched many of Alistair's fights.
> 
> He doesn't watch any MMA on tv, I can't imagine he knows even 5 big name fighter's from other MMA orgs.


:thumb02: I can imagine Brocks team about to show him some footage of Overeem wiping the floor with scrubs, some of his K-1 highlights and Brocks like oh shit, that's not good.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Not sure that the Cain fight is a good comparison. Both he and Carwin rocked Brock after defending takedowns, or, in Cain's case, getting back up from one. I'm not so sure Overeem has that kind of takedown defence, or the ability to get out from under Brock. 

Sure, he's strong, but Brock will be the best wrestler he's faced at heavyweight by far. Fujita is the only one who comes close, and he was practically finished when Alistair fought him.

People shouldn't count Brock out based on his performance against Cain. Dude's dangerous and the fact he's getting back in that cage at all, when so many thought he was finished, is an indicator of his motivation level.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Either Brock gets the takedown, or does some more break-dancing.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Beat you all to it - by a mile 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/94488-lesnar-vs-overeem-set-december-30th.html


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It will be fun to see how Reem deals with Brock... I still see the Reem winning this though


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> If you believe that then Chael has a sweet real estate deal for you.


Brock Lesnar doesn't even know who Chael Sonnen is (serious), so for him to not be familiar with Overeem wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.

I wonder if Brock even knows who Anderson Silva is....


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> All parts of my body say Overeem mate


Does your ass say Overeem?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

vandalian said:


> *Not sure that the Cain fight is a good comparison*. Both he and Carwin rocked Brock after defending takedowns, or, in Cain's case, getting back up from one. I'm not so sure Overeem has that kind of takedown defence, or the ability to get out from under Brock...


This.

I must've missed the part where Alistair Overeem gained high level D1 wrestling credentials.

It's gonna come down to whether or not AO lands the knee when Brock shoots in for the inevitable takedown... All I know is that I will be playing a prop bet on this one...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just updated the OP with an article on the initial odds for this fight. Courtesy of MMAjunkie.com


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Lets take a moment of silence for the UFC and Dana White. Once again bringing us excellence.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SigFig said:


> This.
> 
> I must've missed the part where Alistair Overeem gained high level D1 wrestling credentials.
> 
> It's gonna come down to whether or not AO lands the knee when Brock shoots in for the inevitable takedown... All I know is that I will be playing a prop bet on this one...


Alistair at this point in his career is a much better wrestler than Shane Carwin IMO. I think Overeems wrestling is quite under rated, it seems to have improved drastically as of late.

I'll call it now. Guillotine choke round 1, Overeem. I just have a feeling Overeem will be training the shit out of that Guillotine as a counter to Brocks bull rushing take down.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Alistair at this point in his career is a much better wrestler than Shane Carwin IMO. I think Overeems wrestling is quite under rated, it seems to have improved drastically as of late.
> 
> I'll call it now. Guillotine choke round 1, Overeem. I just have a feeling Overeem will be training the shit out of that Guillotine as a counter to Brocks bull rushing take down.


Yeah, the possibility of a guillotine crossed my mind as well; as I think Brock's take-downs are a bit overrated -- particularly, when he's faced with the prospect of going night-night from one strike.

I'm stoked either way. And will be paying the juice on a sure thing prop bet, though I imagine it will be priced accordingly.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The forum's going to be fun for a while with this one.

I don't know why anyone would think that overeem is better from his back than Mir. Or, that he won't end up there. Every round until he's done.










I'm calling it now. Overeem comes out with his hands low ready for the take down and a guillotine. Brock gives a head feint then opens with a high kick and becomes the GDGOAT:thumb02:


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Everyone is picking AO but if Brock comes in 100% he can pull it off and in my opinion AO is a bit overated and will gas easily if he get caught or spend a couple rounds under Brock.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Think we all knew this was going to happen. Who wants to see him fight vs Mir...boring. 

Time to make some money. I don't think this fight is going to last two minutes UNLESS Brock paces himself, but he always charges in like a bull. SO I hope he fights cautiously gets caught, Overeem grounds and pounds or lets em back up and it goes two rounds at least. 

Either way Overeem TKO.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm calling it now. Overeem comes out with his hands low ready for the take down and a guillotine. Brock gives a head feint then opens with a high kick and becomes the GDGOAT:thumb02:


Nah, I see Overeem coming out with his hands low, Lesnar shoots, Overeem gets taken down, but sweeps, takes the back, and wins by technical submission, twister. :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Either Brock gets the takedown, or does some more break-dancing.


At least Brock is willing to fight him unlike your idol Fedor:laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> At least Brock is willing to fight him unlike your idol Fedor:laugh:













it begins


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Updated the OP with Ariel's interview with Overeem:

- Overeem was offered to wait for the winner of Velasquez vs JDS, but wanted to fight

- Overeem will NOT be fighting in K1 anymore, only UFC from here on out

- Winner of this fight will fight for the title next


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Updated the OP with Ariel's interview with Overeem:
> 
> - Overeem was offered to wait for the winner of Velasquez vs JDS, but wanted to fight
> 
> ...


Good news, Lesnar/dos Santos was right up there for me with Penn/Fitch in terms of main events this year, hope it finally happens one day.

Also glad Reem is UFC exclusive now.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Updated the OP with Ariel's interview with Overeem:
> 
> - *Overeem was offered to wait for the winner of Velasquez vs JDS, but wanted to fight*
> 
> ...


That's some serious badassness right there. I LOVE fighters who doesn't sit on their asses and want to stay active.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> At least Brock is willing to fight him unlike your idol Fedor:laugh:


Yeah beating an old man for a Title is very impressive,you better pray Brock wins.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Overeem first rd TKO.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

EPIC!!! i have Brock making Reem gas out in the 1st before pounding him out in the 2nd. Easy win...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> You better pray Fedor never comes to the UFC. Nice twist to the argument as well...typical for your dumbass though


What argument? You're comparing a legend to an over hyped fighter who is about to have a 5-3 record.After Overeem connects (and it will be early) Brock will go down, and he won't get back up


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> What argument? You're comparing a legend to an over hyped fighter who is about to have a 5-3 record.After Overeem connects (and it will be early) Brock will go down, and he won't get back up


You do not understand what I said? I find that hard to believe even from you. I said Brock is willing to fight Overeem unlike Fedor so your rebuttal is that Randy was too old when he lost to Lesnar? Like I said twisting the argument. 

Whether or not Brock goes down doesn't concern me, at least he's willing to fight top opponents and not hide behind M-1 while ducking any real competition. Legendary can crusher would be more accurate.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> You do not understand what I said? I find that hard to believe even from you. I said Brock is willing to fight Overeem unlike Fedor so your rebuttal is that Randy was too old when he lost to Lesnar? Like I said twisting the argument.
> 
> Whether or not Brock goes down doesn't concern me, at least he's willing to fight top opponents and not hide behind M-1 while ducking any real competition. Legendary can crusher would be more accurate.


Yah couse Fedor is sitting home thinking about Brock and how scared he is about fighting him.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Lesnar is no match for Overeem. Like against Cain, technique won over horsepower. Alistair is bigger and stronger than Cain also possessing great technical striking. I'm just wondering when Dana is gonna wipe the poop off his nose when he pulls it out of Brock's ass. Brock is the highest paid MMA fighter in the world with only a handful of fights. He's already made 5.3 million dollars, is highly overrated and he gets a shot at the most sought after HW fighter in the world besides Cain. I certainly see Alistair catching Lesnar with something nasty at some point in rds, 1 or 2 and finishing him off- brutally. When Brock gets hit he backs straight up and Overeem will keep him at the end of his kicks & punches ending the fight...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So Brock v Overeem will be on a friday night then?


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have spent half my time on this forum forcing the fact that Brock is an elite level fighter upon other members, without mercy. 

I have spent the other half of my time trying to convince people that The Reem is quite possibly the best Heavyweight on the planet. 

Which equals one thing .... i think this fight is bullshit. 



Actually, its obviously a tremendous fight, for the fans and for the sport. I doubt i'll enjoy it because i dont want either to win and i dont want either to lose. I am going to hold fire on predictions and debates for the near future - its too far away so i dont have to deal with it right now. As a point of reference though, i'll go with this:

_Brock will win via TKO, round 2 or 3. Reem doesnt have anywhere near the wrestling of Cain (who Brock DID take down) and whilst his strength matches that of Carwin, if not surpasses it, i doubt he is even as good a wrestler as Shane. I think Brock will take him down, and Mir2 him._

**Subject to change on a daily basis**


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

"takedown specialist" :happy02:

I'm excited for the fight but Overeem is going to demolish Brock.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fukc. Yes.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Poster for this event??


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Yah couse Fedor is sitting home thinking about Brock and how scared he is about fighting him.


Neg rep, you're doing it wrong. Not sure what couse means but you just keeping waving that Fedor flag as he looks for other nobodies to fight. He sure as hell isn't going to compete with the UFC HW's. Hell, he can't even beat the SF 205 champ. 

Hopefully we get to see an epic matchup of him and Randleman or Buentello if Lindland or Choi aren't available that is:laugh:

On topic, Reem is gonna quit as soon as Brock puts him on his back and starts the hammerfist show. He'll give a new meaning to tapping to strikes using the back of his head:thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Neg rep, you're doing it wrong. Not sure what couse means but you just keeping waving that Fedor flag as he looks for other nobodies to fight. He sure as hell isn't going to compete with the UFC HW's. Hell, he can't even beat the SF 205 champ.
> 
> Hopefully we get to see an epic matchup of him and Randleman or Buentello if Lindland or Choi aren't available that is:laugh:
> 
> On topic, Reem is gonna quit as soon as Brock puts him on his back and starts the hammerfist show. He'll give a new meaning to tapping to strikes using the back of his head:thumb02:


pos rep, Because all you do is cry on how garbage Fedor is.

OnTopic: You don't have to wait for UFC 141 here's a preview


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, I like this fight a lot.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> pos rep, Because all you do is cry on how garbage Fedor is.
> 
> OnTopic: You don't have to wait for UFC 141 here's a preview


Only if Brock decides to pretend he's a boxer, which is doubtful.

Not saying Lesnar wins it for sure, but styles make fights and Brock's style has never looked anything like Todd Duffee's.

Brock is really being underrated in this thread.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

What do you expect though? You've got the delusional Fedor nuthugger that thinks it's 2005 and a mod from a video game forum masquerading as an mma fan. Lol's are bound to happen:laugh:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> pos rep, Because all you do is cry on how garbage Fedor is.
> 
> OnTopic: You don't have to wait for UFC 141 here's a preview


I do not recall Duffee having any form of amateur wrestling background; I do not think you can compare a TD by Duffee and one by Lesnar.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

oldfan said:


> The forum's going to be fun for a while with this one.
> 
> I don't know why anyone would think that overeem is better from his back than Mir. Or, that he won't end up there. Every round until he's done.
> 
> ...


Definitely a possibility, but "The Reem" has a very high gaurd like Shogun. He also crouches low. He got a good warm up with Werdum already, of course Brock has the best shot in the business. However Cain laid out the blueprint in having a butterfly guard then sweep. I believe Overeem may have an answer to Brock's takedown and possible top control, but Brock will not have an answer for Overeem's striking. 

It's all a matter of training and who gets off first. Think about it...who says "The Reem" can't take down Brock...hehe. Brock has a ridiculous top control game compliments to his wrestling background and weight/strength. But completely out of his element when he's at the bottom. 

That's what my game plan would be. It'll mess with Brock's mindstate.

Now if I were Brock...I'd take the center then lunge with a 2 punch and go for a massive takedown. 

Still going with "The Reem" by TKO. I think his patented knee is going to jar Brock or his sprawl will stop em. That split second is when "The Reem" can counter.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm picking Brock by second round GnP TKO. 

If Werdum can trouble Overeem like he did, Brock will have no problem getting Overeem to the ground and damaging him. Brock will eat a few knees on the way in, but he won't be laid out standing.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> What do you expect though? You've got the delusional Fedor nuthugger that thinks it's 2005 and a mod from a video game forum masquerading as an mma fan. Lol's are bound to happen:laugh:


I'm delusional ? your the idiot who thought Brock would beat Cain and now you think an over hyped 5-3 WWE joke will beat Reem. lol


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Definitely a possibility, but "The Reem" has a very high gaurd like Shogun. He also crouches low. He got a good warm up with Werdum already, of course Brock has the best shot in the business. However Cain laid out the blueprint in having a butterfly guard then sweep. I believe Overeem may have an answer to Brock's takedown and possible top control, but Brock will not have an answer for Overeem's striking.
> 
> It's all a matter of training and who gets off first. Think about it...wh*o says "The Reem" can't take down Brock...hehe. Brock has a ridiculous top control game compliments to his wrestling background and weight/strength. But completely out of his element when he's at the bottom. *
> 
> ...


Yep, I think Reem can definitely take down Brock himself with a nice trip or throw. That would be a really smart game plan actually, put Brock on his back and work the GNP.

The striking advantage Reem has is tremendous at this stage though so it is the safe bet to assume he'd work on stuffing the take down and letting his hands and knees go. Still, don't be surprised to see Overeem take Brock down.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I think this might be the final nail in lesnar's ufc career. I see reem destroying him. On a side note is it me or does it seem like the reem lost a lot of size, in that contract signing video it kinds of look like Lorenzo was as big.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> I'm delusional ? your the idiot who thought Brock would beat Cain and now you think an over hyped 5-3 WWE joke will beat Reem. lol


It's spelled you're and Brock has faced better fighters in 7 fights than Fedor has fought in his entire career. Saku was a pro wrestler and noone hates on him for it. I did think Brock would beat Cain and still think he could. He hasn't been healthy since UFC 100 and he still fought Carwin and Cain within 4 months of each other. Fedor on the other hand fights once a year against castoffs.

Fedor beats AA, 9 months til he fights Werdum. Loses against Werdum, 8 months later fights Bigfoot and loses, 5 months later loses to Henderson. No telling how long he'll be on the shelf before he fights some scrub in Russia under the M-1 baner.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> It's spelled you're and Brock has faced better fighters in 7 fights than Fedor has fought in his entire career. Saku was a pro wrestler and noone hates on him for it. I did think Brock would beat Cain and still think he could. He hasn't been healthy since UFC 100 and he still fought Carwin and Cain within 4 months of each other. Fedor on the other hand fights once a year against castoffs.
> 
> Fedor beats AA, 9 months til he fights Werdum. Loses against Werdum, 8 months later fights Bigfoot and loses, 5 months later loses to Henderson. No telling how long he'll be on the shelf before he fights some scrub in Russia under the M-1 baner.


lmao, I'm one of Brock's biggest supporters and I'm usually one of the first to jump to his defense but Fedor fought some good guys too.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow Brock sure doesn't know how to take an easy fight. I gotta give the dude his props for having a big set of balls. If you look at his MMA record its filled with former champs and pretty bad dudes. I can't wait for this fight to happen.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> *I think this might be the final nail in lesnar's ufc career.* I see reem destroying him. On a side note is it me or does it seem like the reem lost a lot of size, in that contract signing video it kinds of look like Lorenzo was as big.


yup, overeem takes this easily


ps is it just me or has this fight lost a lot of lustre



demoman993 said:


> Wow Brock sure doesn't know how to take an easy fight. *I gotta give the dude his props for having a big set of balls. * If you look at his MMA record its filled with former champs and pretty bad dudes. I can't wait for this fight to happen.


It depends the way you look at it.I see it as the ufc knowing hes on borrowed & trying to squeeze as many big fights as humanly possible.And brock himself (similar to couture) not wanting to lose to anyone less than a name so hes not viewed as a complete loser


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn... the UFC is doing Brock dirty here. He is still relatively new and has been very unhealthy for a long time. Giving him an average opponent right now might extend his career and give us a better Brock with confidence. Im excited for this matchup but iv grown to like Brock quiet a bit. Im not looking forward to seeing him beaten down to a pulp by a much more experienced fighter especially since Brock has been sick. This isnt fair and if i was Brock i would publicly ask for a average opponent. I dont think there is any shame in it and i think it will help his career in the long run. BUT even though the risk is high the reward is high 2. If Brock can pull this off then he is right back up there in the top 3 HW. 


Also
Who banned my Rusty... he seemed to always been a rule following member. Im surprised to see him out of all people banned.





No_Mercy said:


> *of course Brock has the best shot in the business. *


Please do not speak of something you have no clue about. For the credentials Brock has his MMA shot is actually very average to slightly better. I wouldn't put Brocks MMA shot even near the top 15. What Brock does have is great top control once he gets someone down. His double has been less then impressive but it should be more then enough to take Overeem down aslong as he can switch it up a bit and not shoot from 2 yards away like he normally does.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Damn... the UFC is doing Brock dirty here. He is still relatively new and has been very unhealthy for a long time. Giving him an average opponent right now might extend his career and give us a better Brock with confidence. Im excited for this matchup but iv grown to like Brock quiet a bit. Im not looking forward to seeing him beaten down to a pulp by a much more experienced fighter especially since Brock has been sick. This isnt fair and if i was Brock i would publicly ask for a average opponent. I dont think there is any shame in it and i think it will help his career in the long run. BUT even though the risk is high the reward is high 2. If Brock can pull this off then he is right back up there in the top 3 HW.


You need to realize the method to zuffa's madness, if brock loses to travis browne hes done.His star would have faded and for what, its not like browne automatically becomes a contender or star..If and when he gets got by overeem he would have lost to a "name" (to hardcores).Overeem has a look and fan friendly style so a star can easily be moulded from then on (provided they keep him away from fights like wederum)

They arent doing him dirty at all in a perverse way hes being protected.If he gets mauled they can eaily say he lost to the K-1,Strikeforce & dream champ..Thats a more favourable headline than stevan struvre


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Damn... the UFC is doing Brock dirty here. He is still relatively new and has been very unhealthy for a long time. *Giving him an average opponent right now might extend his career and give us a better Brock with confidence*. Im excited for this matchup but iv grown to like Brock quiet a bit. Im not looking forward to seeing him beaten down to a pulp by a much more experienced fighter especially since Brock has been sick. This isnt fair and if i was Brock i would publicly ask for a average opponent. I dont think there is any shame in it and i think it will help his career in the long run. BUT even though the risk is high the reward is high 2. If Brock can pull this off then he is right back up there in the top 3 HW.
> 
> Please do not speak of something you have no clue about. For the credentials Brock has his MMA shot is actually very average to slightly better. I wouldn't put Brocks MMA shot even near the top 15. What Brock does have is great top control once he gets someone down. His double has been less then impressive but it should be more then enough to take Overeem down aslong as he can switch it up a bit and *not shoot from 2 yards away like he normally does.*


Nobody's making Brock take these fights. It's not as if he needs the money. he's a big boy and knows exactly what hes doing. He wants to compete at the highest level and nows the only time for him. He risks being left behind if he takes his time.

And it wouldn't be a good idea to start getting up close and personal with Overeem. There's only one winner there and its not Lesnar. He'll eat heavy knees and get tossed around in the clinch.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

beardsleybob said:


> Nobody's making Brock take these fights. It's not as if he needs the money. he's a big boy and knows exactly what hes doing. He wants to compete at the highest level and nows the only time for him. He risks being left behind if he takes his time.
> 
> And it wouldn't be a good idea to start getting up close and personal with Overeem. There's only one winner there and its not Lesnar. He'll eat heavy knees and get tossed around in the clinch.


:laugh: its goin to be so ugly the way he goin to handle brock like his son


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> Nobody's making Brock take these fights. It's not as if he needs the money. he's a big boy and knows exactly what hes doing. He wants to compete at the highest level and nows the only time for him. He risks being left behind if he takes his time.
> 
> And it wouldn't be a good idea to start getting up close and personal with Overeem. There's only one winner there and its not Lesnar. He'll eat heavy knees and get tossed around in the clinch.


I know no one is making Brock take these fights. But Brock is the type of guy that will say YES to who ever they offer. I wouldnt be surprised if he does not even know who Overeem is lmao. Taking 1 average fight to get yourself back in the groove and gain some confidence is NOT going to make him get left behind. You are over exaggerating on all your points.
Clearly you dont know much about wrestling. A shot from 2 years away will end with Overeem turning his hips and throwing Brock the other way. A show from closer up will NOT get him in the clinch or w/e else you are trying to say. What it will do is give him a chance to take the fight to the ground.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I really hope Reem ko's him and gives him a Richard Gere g̶e̶r̶b̶i̶l̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶ groundhoging.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Easy fight for Lesnar. Gonna be funny to watch Overeem's SUPER DUPER ULTRA ELITE (non-effective) K-1 LEVEL STRIKING mean nothing, get taken down and try desperately for submissions while getting his will broken.


And I think Lesnar isn't a very great fighter either. Maybe a better starter fight for Overeem would have been Schaub or Mittrione? 


Honestly I'm pretty upset that he isn't fighting Mir. It would have been hilarious to see another BJJ guy outstriking him.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Overeem is going to get crushed.

'Reem is without a doubt one of the most over-rated athletes in recent history.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I really hope Reem ko's him and gives him *a Richard Gere g̶e̶r̶b̶i̶l̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶ groundhoging*.


huh?.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight. I'm going to give the edge to Reem based on experience and based on Lesnar's last two fights. Lesnar holds more skill in the almighty art of wrestling, but he is going to get hit.

I don't think Lesnar is just a show pony, his takedowns are very fast and his ground work is brutal, but he has a distinct lack of natural striking ability and that is where Reem is most powerful. Reem however was dissapointing against Werdum, he let himself get hit too much and wasn't aggressive enough considering Werdum's lack of takedown success.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

When I look at Overeem I see a big insecure fighter. He doesn't have the toughness to survive an onslaught from Lesnar. 

Now Don't get me wrong, I think Overeem is barely human. His power and presence are enough to make most fighters crumple within the first minute of combat. He has also shown incredible TDD... thing is he never came close to trying to stop a takedown from a 280 lb NCAA national champion who walks around just as big as himself. 

Point is, Lesnar realizes his stand up is well below average and standing up with a K1 world grand prix champion is absolute suicide. Lesnar won't set up a takedown from his stand up... Lesnar will drive into Overeem as hard as he can as soon as that bell rings. Overeem's strength may be able to hold off the takedown from a while but eventually, he will fall.

Once Overeem hits the mat, expect a very quick and unsatisfying stoppage by a ref as Overeem curls up into fetal position.

Now of course anything is possible... Overeem might be able to clip Lesnar with one of his uber knees which could change everything but... I wouldn't bet on it. :wink01:


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

im going with overeem, he only needs to train in and worry about 2 things, tdd and getting up off the ground. hes alot stronger than mir so i think he will achieve this to a good enuff degree to get the business done standing

whatever happens i cant friggen wait!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I just love it when i go to sleep a bit arlier and wake up to read news like this one.

Early prediction: Lesnar crumbles as soon as Overeem punches him.

Or...Lesnar rushes in for a TD and Overeem lands a an "Uberknee".

Of course this is subjective...but i just see the fight going like this.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont know why, but I see Lesnar taking this.

I'd love to be wrong though. I wanna see Reem fight the winner of JDS/Cain


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Funny I just posted that I thought this was the fight they would make, I think Brock can stay out of the sub's and this fight like most of Brocks fights will hinge on whether or not Brock can keep him down. I think if the reem tries to play bjj he gets pounded but if he gameplans to get up and keep it striking then Brock's going to most likely lose.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Easy fight for Lesnar. Gonna be funny to watch Overeem's SUPER DUPER ULTRA ELITE (non-effective) K-1 LEVEL STRIKING mean nothing, get taken down and try desperately for submissions while getting his will broken.
> 
> 
> And I think Lesnar isn't a very great fighter either. Maybe a better starter fight for Overeem would have been Schaub or Mittrione?
> ...


Brock isn't going to rush right in with semi ass punches hoping to land something. Brock isn't going to fall on his ass everytime Overeem breathes at him. You can't expect a good striking match with a guy like that. 

Overeem via TKO or a submission since he is going to train that guillotine like hell.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Brock isn't going to rush right in with semi ass punches hoping to land something. Brock isn't going to fall on his ass everytime Overeem breathes at him. You can't expect a good striking match with a guy like that.
> 
> Overeem via TKO or a submission since he is going to train that guillotine like hell.


Morons can't understand that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Guillotine's in my experionce only work if you catch him with his head on the outside, it means he has lazy td posture. We train to stuff the td way before a guy gets deep enough to lock in a choke that way he can't finish the td and work his head free because oh shit now he's in your guard.

I'm not a reem fanboy but this fight is his for the taking. I do think Brock could get a ko if reem underestimates Brock but I'd say that's pretty fringe though.



You have to be crazy to think Dana is going to fire a fighter that brings in those kind of ppv numbers, absolutely batshit crazy.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Regardless of the layoff if Overeem fights like he did against Werdum and i use the term 'Fights' losely then Brock will smash his head throught the floor.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Guillotine's in my experionce only work if you catch him with his head on the outside, it means he has lazy td posture. We train to stuff it way before a Guy gets that deep.
> 
> You have to be crazy to think Dana is going to fire a fighter that brings in those kind of ppv numbers, absolutely batshit crazy.


Or an uberknee when Lesnar shoots.



Grotty said:


> Regardless of the layoff if Overeem fights like he did against Werdum and i use the term 'Fights' losely then Brock will smash his head throught the floor.


See i don't get it, what was so horrible about this fight? Werdum practically fell over with every movement, what was Reem supposed to do?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a feeling Brock is going to take this.

In general I believe Overeem is an all around better fighter in every aspect except wrestling.

However, something in my gut just says "Lesnar will take this".

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M.C said:


> I have a feeling Brock is going to take this.
> 
> In general I believe Overeem is an all around better fighter in every aspect except wrestling.
> 
> ...


You better be wrong, or we're done, finished.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think Brock will shoot in within the first 20 seconds. If he doesn't get his head knee'd off, and secures the take down I can see him KO'ing Overeem donkey kong style. Ubereem's chin isn't spectacular despite him packing on 145,000 pounds of muscle.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

KryOnicle said:


> I think Brock will shoot in within the first 20 seconds. If he doesn't get his head knee'd off, and secures the take down I can see him KO'ing Overeem donkey kong style. Ubereem's chin isn't spectacular despite him packing on 145,000 pounds of muscle.


this..


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

That's fine if you think he can hold reem down but I don't and Brock's take down game is still a bit one dimensional. Really it shouldn't be hard to stop the dbls and single legs when you know its coming.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Alistair ate an uppercut in the Duffee fight though, and Duffee packs some power.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

slapshot said:


> That's fine if you think he can hold reem down but I don't and Brock's take down game is still a bit one dimensional. Really it shouldn't be hard to stop the dbls and single legs when you know its coming.


tell that to frank mir


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

joestevens said:


> tell that to frank mir


Mir did stuff the takedowns.... the fight hit the ground when Mir rolled for a kneebar and hit Lesnar with a jumping knee.


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Mir did stuff the takedowns....


not sure if serious:confused05:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> All parts of my body say Overeem mate


including your ... uh ... :confused05:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

joestevens said:


> tell that to frank mir


You mean the bjj expert who is a ground fighter to begin with and wants the fight on the ground, you think that guy has solid tdd? 

And in the second fight Brock got lucky Frank threw that knee because the normal tds were getting shut down, Mir is a bad example to use to bolster your oppinion IMO.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Reem is severely over-rated, Lesnar round 1 TKO (if brocks training camp goes illness free).

Sick fight tho!


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Brock gets very little credit on here. His takedowns are actually very good (an excellent combination of brute force and technique) - lets not pretend that he hasnt taken down everyone he has tried to. That includes the best wrestler in the UFC HW division in Cain Velasquez. Cain was able to get back up, partly through technique and partly because Brock was not as patient as he needed to be. 

Cain, Carwin and Couture are all significantly better wrestlers than Overeem. And Brock got all of them down. Reem is very physically strong (he ISNT as strong as Lesnar, i would be willing to bet my house on that) and that will be to his advantage, but if Brock does manage to secure a double, Reem wont pop back up like Cain was able to. He will get Mir'd. 

But if Reem connects, Brock is going to be dancing again. I sincerely doubt he will KO'd though, much more likely a TKO. I genuinely doubt we will EVER see Brock knocked clean out.


All credit to both men for taking this fight - Brock seems unwilling to take any fight that doesnt involve a top contender which speaks volumes about his competitive drive, and the Reem could easily have opted for a tune up fight in his UFC debut like a lot of guys do (Rampage, Shields etc).

This fight has epic written all over it.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Brock has a great chance here. Cain's TD was awesome, and I haven't seen something like that from Overeem.

If Brock can get him down early in the first, he will pound the shit out of Overeem and most likely gas him pretty badly. When that happens, Brock should be able to take him down at will, with the strength of his takedowns.

Very interesting fight !


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just wanted to add that all the conspiracy theories back when they "fired" Overeem were certainly well founded. The timing seemed too coincidental. UFC is making big moves, they've seen the meteoric fall of "The Emperor" and they certainly didn't want to see that with "The Reem." He had nothing to gain from the grand prix seeing that he's already the SF HW champ. He had everything to lose...so instead they concocted a plan and bam here he is today. I just wish M-1 will finally acquiese. Fedor could have ended his career in the top organization. Even though Mirko and Big Nog have had ups and downs they still fought on in the biggest MMA arena presently. 

It seems like most are siding with Brock here. I just think "The Reem" has come too far in his career to lose. If he's to lose it should be against JDS or Cain only. 

Like I said I don't think this fight may go past two minutes although I would love nothing more than a two or three rounder. I'd imagine this fight will be similar to Carwin except Overeem won't gas and punch himself out.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Kreed said:


> huh?.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gerbiling

There was a rumor for many years that Richard Gere engaged in this activity.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Really excited about this. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I just wanted to add that all the conspiracy theories back when they "fired" Overeem were certainly well founded. The timing seemed too coincidental...


No kidding right?! I'm surprised Showtime isn't up in arms over the whole orchestrated Reem falling out with SF...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just realized what must have been going on behind the scenes for this fight to happen.

Right now I'm thinking that whole Golden Glory incident was all just a scheme to get Overeem to the UFC. What really bothers me right now is they didn't care about any collateral damage. What *ANGERS* me is that Marloes Coenen is out of her job with Strikeforce.

I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This fight is going to be awesome going to be like two bears going at each other.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SigFig said:


> No kidding right?! I'm surprised Showtime isn't up in arms over the whole orchestrated Reem falling out with SF...


Why bother?

Everyone knows Strikeforce is done after the Showtime deal is up, if Strikeforce does remain it'll only be as a league for prospects and veterans like Joe Daddy and Kendall Grove.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Lesnar's kryptonite - Good Strikers.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Why bother?
> 
> Everyone knows Strikeforce is done after the Showtime deal is up, if Strikeforce does remain it'll only be as a league for prospects and veterans like Joe Daddy and Kendall Grove.


Don't get me wrong, I'm all for setting up this fight...

But that subterfuge from the UFC and the Reem was pretty poor.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I saw this on ESPN last night while I was trying to go to sleep last night! Couldn't sleep for a while after that.

I have a feeling Brock takes this one, but it's going to be a very exciting fight for sure!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I just wanted to add that all the conspiracy theories back when they "fired" Overeem were certainly well founded. The timing seemed too coincidental. UFC is making big moves, they've seen the meteoric fall of "The Emperor" and they certainly didn't want to see that with "The Reem." He had nothing to gain from the grand prix seeing that he's already the SF HW champ. He had everything to lose...so instead they concocted a plan and bam here he is today. I just wish M-1 will finally acquiese. Fedor could have ended his career in the top organization. Even though Mirko and Big Nog have had ups and downs they still fought on in the biggest MMA arena presently.
> 
> *It seems like most are siding with Brock here.* I just think "The Reem" has come too far in his career to lose. If he's to lose it should be against JDS or Cain only.
> 
> Like I said I don't think this fight may go past two minutes although I would love nothing more than a two or three rounder. I'd imagine this fight will be similar to Carwin except Overeem won't gas and punch himself out.


I'm not sure what thread you just read but a large percentage of people either said Reem takes it standing if Lesnar can't get it down immediately or they said Reem just dominates and sends Brock off break dancing....


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't wait for this fight. Both fighters are highly over rated. No matter who takes a beating I'll be happy. I'll be slightly happier if that beating causes Brock to break dance again.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I can't wait for this fight. Both fighters are highly over rated. No matter who takes a beating I'll be happy. I'll be slightly happier if that beating causes Brock to break dance again.


Sounds like you might be turning into a Brock fan. No offense, just an observation:thumb02:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm pretty surprised people are actually giving Lesnar a chance in this fight. Reem is gonna kill him standing, easily. It's gonna be worse than what Cain did to him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Gonna be a great fight, i see reem winning via tko knees to the body.


----------

